# I'VE ABOUT HAD IT WITH THIS SITE



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the only place I have trouble typing... When trying to type the cursor will disappear and then the page jumps to the bottom... Then I have to scroll it back up to the reply box...  click my cursor back in where it quit typing at...  type a few letters (not whole words)and do it again...sometimes I don't even get to type one letter... it's really fucking annoying... I don't have this problem anywhere else...  so it can't be said that it's my computer... For this reason I don't reply a lot to threads...  so far it has taken me 20 minutes just to type this...


*"I'VE HAD IT"*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

I get weird stuff too. Maybe the site has a bug.


----------



## disco (Dec 13, 2016)

What browser are you using? I had that kind of problem with the Microsoft Edge browser. When I changed to Chrome, they all went away.

Disco


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm using Chrome...


----------



## disco (Dec 13, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm using Chrome...


Sorry. I have no help for you then. It works fine for me on Chrome.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

On my windows laptop it acts weird but on my macbook its fine.


----------



## wild west (Dec 13, 2016)

Only use my android phone and no problems other than erectile disfunction. Hope it's not my phone.....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2016)

gonna try it on firefox


----------



## 801driver (Dec 13, 2016)

Firefox has been working fine, just as a ck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

I have problems on & off on here too.

My solution is to switch between 4 browsers.

One of them usually works fine.

Chrome, I.E., Firefox, & Edge.

I prefer Chrome when it's working correctly.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

No issues to report. Using Firefox, Internet explorer, and my Iphone 6.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

One note that may help, clear your browser history and cache. we have ours set up to do that every time we close out. That may help.


----------



## remsr (Dec 14, 2016)

I have never experienced any problems like that on my desk top using the old explorer, or on my lap top using the same search engine. To be honist I use my iPhone 99% of the time and experience noting bad other than the small letters on my iPhone 6 that cause  typos and the reply is to close to where I correct the typos, that I have ocational Miss fires. Hope you get things  straightened out  We don't want you to go away.

Randy,


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 14, 2016)

Here are some possible causes.

First, in this modern age, when you type into a browser while on certain websites, every keystroke is sent to the site. This is done so that the site can provide suggestions, e.g., the "autocomplete" that you now take for granted, and the suggestions that Google provides when you type into their search box.

Given this, the first possible problem is that your Internet connection is slow. This would explain why the problem is worse at some times than others. A slow Internet connection can be caused by having a lousy Internet Service Provider (ISP) but can also be caused by slow connections to your particular location. Technology managers know how to "ping" sites and look at the latency to that particular site in order to troubleshoot connection problems.

Another thing that can cause a slow connection is if you have some other connection, to another site, that is using a lot of bandwidth. So, if you are downloading a big file, watching a video, etc., typing may get less responsive.

Another possible problem is anti-virus software. Some anti-virus software can absolutely kill performance because it looks at everything sent to and from remote sites, and everything sent to and from your computer's disk drive, and if the anti-virus software gets overwhelmed (which it does), everything can slow to a crawl. I have over a dozen computers and don't use anti-virus software on any of them. I have been doing this since before the millennium. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, but it works great for me, and I get amazing performance compared to computers that I work on when I help other people.

Of course this would not be specific to one given site, and you would typically have problems at all sites.

One final explanation is that there is some sort of script or code running when visiting this site, and your browser is having problems running this code. The usual solution to this is to make sure you are running the latest version of the browser, or to try a different browser. If the problem goes away, or gets better when you do one of these things, this will give you a good indication of where the problem lies.

I've never had a problem when visiting this site, although I have experienced problems, similar to those reported by the OP, at other sites. The problems turned out to be bad script code at the "bad" web site.

It sounds like quite a few people are having problems, so perhaps the webmaster needs to do a review of the code that is running while people type.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2016)

When I have problems, I have to do a file clean up and optimize my disc drive....   then it "usually" works better...   try deleting browsing history too...  

If all that fails, I have to do "updates"...   to keep up with new updates to different sites...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2016)

yea Dave..  I did do a little clean up...  seems to be working better AT THE MOMENT..  thanks


----------



## dward51 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nothing like that over here.  I'm using Firefox also.   Or like we say at work when something electronic goes wonky....  "Russian hackers"  (used to be "sunspots").


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No issues to report. Using Firefox, Internet explorer, and my Iphone 6.


Ditto here. Besides if I had a problem, I'd just go out and smoke more Salmon, then all ailments would go away.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2016)

Never had a problem here, not on my notebook, desktop or Android.
Firefox on PCs and Chrome on the Droid.


----------



## remsr (Dec 16, 2016)

After reading johnmeyer's post I think speed has a lot to do with why ai don't have any problems. I have a really fast service. Pictures down load the instant I down load them. 
Randy,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the only place I have trouble typing... When trying to type the cursor will disappear and then the page jumps to the bottom... Then I have to scroll it back up to the reply box...  click my cursor back in where it quit typing at...  type a few letters (not whole words)and do it again...sometimes I don't even get to type one letter... it's really fucking annoying... I don't have this problem anywhere else...  so it can't be said that it's my computer... For this reason I don't reply a lot to threads...  so far it has taken me 20 minutes just to type this...


*"I'VE HAD IT"*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

I get weird stuff too. Maybe the site has a bug.


----------



## disco (Dec 13, 2016)

What browser are you using? I had that kind of problem with the Microsoft Edge browser. When I changed to Chrome, they all went away.

Disco


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm using Chrome...


----------



## disco (Dec 13, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm using Chrome...


Sorry. I have no help for you then. It works fine for me on Chrome.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

On my windows laptop it acts weird but on my macbook its fine.


----------



## wild west (Dec 13, 2016)

Only use my android phone and no problems other than erectile disfunction. Hope it's not my phone.....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2016)

gonna try it on firefox


----------



## 801driver (Dec 13, 2016)

Firefox has been working fine, just as a ck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

I have problems on & off on here too.

My solution is to switch between 4 browsers.

One of them usually works fine.

Chrome, I.E., Firefox, & Edge.

I prefer Chrome when it's working correctly.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

No issues to report. Using Firefox, Internet explorer, and my Iphone 6.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

One note that may help, clear your browser history and cache. we have ours set up to do that every time we close out. That may help.


----------



## remsr (Dec 14, 2016)

I have never experienced any problems like that on my desk top using the old explorer, or on my lap top using the same search engine. To be honist I use my iPhone 99% of the time and experience noting bad other than the small letters on my iPhone 6 that cause  typos and the reply is to close to where I correct the typos, that I have ocational Miss fires. Hope you get things  straightened out  We don't want you to go away.

Randy,


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 14, 2016)

Here are some possible causes.

First, in this modern age, when you type into a browser while on certain websites, every keystroke is sent to the site. This is done so that the site can provide suggestions, e.g., the "autocomplete" that you now take for granted, and the suggestions that Google provides when you type into their search box.

Given this, the first possible problem is that your Internet connection is slow. This would explain why the problem is worse at some times than others. A slow Internet connection can be caused by having a lousy Internet Service Provider (ISP) but can also be caused by slow connections to your particular location. Technology managers know how to "ping" sites and look at the latency to that particular site in order to troubleshoot connection problems.

Another thing that can cause a slow connection is if you have some other connection, to another site, that is using a lot of bandwidth. So, if you are downloading a big file, watching a video, etc., typing may get less responsive.

Another possible problem is anti-virus software. Some anti-virus software can absolutely kill performance because it looks at everything sent to and from remote sites, and everything sent to and from your computer's disk drive, and if the anti-virus software gets overwhelmed (which it does), everything can slow to a crawl. I have over a dozen computers and don't use anti-virus software on any of them. I have been doing this since before the millennium. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, but it works great for me, and I get amazing performance compared to computers that I work on when I help other people.

Of course this would not be specific to one given site, and you would typically have problems at all sites.

One final explanation is that there is some sort of script or code running when visiting this site, and your browser is having problems running this code. The usual solution to this is to make sure you are running the latest version of the browser, or to try a different browser. If the problem goes away, or gets better when you do one of these things, this will give you a good indication of where the problem lies.

I've never had a problem when visiting this site, although I have experienced problems, similar to those reported by the OP, at other sites. The problems turned out to be bad script code at the "bad" web site.

It sounds like quite a few people are having problems, so perhaps the webmaster needs to do a review of the code that is running while people type.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2016)

When I have problems, I have to do a file clean up and optimize my disc drive....   then it "usually" works better...   try deleting browsing history too...  

If all that fails, I have to do "updates"...   to keep up with new updates to different sites...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2016)

yea Dave..  I did do a little clean up...  seems to be working better AT THE MOMENT..  thanks


----------



## dward51 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nothing like that over here.  I'm using Firefox also.   Or like we say at work when something electronic goes wonky....  "Russian hackers"  (used to be "sunspots").


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No issues to report. Using Firefox, Internet explorer, and my Iphone 6.


Ditto here. Besides if I had a problem, I'd just go out and smoke more Salmon, then all ailments would go away.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2016)

Never had a problem here, not on my notebook, desktop or Android.
Firefox on PCs and Chrome on the Droid.


----------



## remsr (Dec 16, 2016)

After reading johnmeyer's post I think speed has a lot to do with why ai don't have any problems. I have a really fast service. Pictures down load the instant I down load them. 
Randy,


----------

